# Road Kill



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

I put alot of miles on during the course of a week,and see the usual .
Racoon , Porcupine , Squirrel , Possum , and deer Deer.
but this fall, i`ve seen far more young Coyotes as road kill than ever before.
Anyone else noticing this ? Or is it just my location ? Antrim, Kalkaska, Otsego, and Grand Traverse Counties...


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

No they are all over Van buren county as well (everywhere!). Hate them yotes they kill just to kill I've seen them kill a fawn eat themselves full stumble on another fawn and kill just to kill it then walk away and not eat it. There useless!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Yep. Saw a dead coyote on I 75 just before 14 mile in the Detroit area. Saw a live one in a field in clarkston and saw a dead Fox on 75 on way back from up north, all within this past week.


----------



## Charles Hooke (Dec 29, 2018)

We should be protecting the fox for the . Remember coyotes run out the red fox that once devoured mice. Overrun by mice Michigan now has a decade long tick issue due to the invasive coyotes. In the last century the wolf eliminated any coyote in their territory. Without the wolf we have ticks causing illness and infesting our forests. We shouldn't require permits or anything else to kill coyotes. Read these:

https://www.livescience.com/21017-missing-foxes-lyme-disease.html

https://www.mlive.com/wayland/index.ssf/2012/06/rise_in_coyote_population_link.html

http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.1656/045.020.0416


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Charles Hooke said:


> We should be protecting the fox for the . Remember coyotes run out the red fox that once devoured mice. Overrun by mice Michigan now has a decade long tick issue due to the invasive coyotes. In the last century the wolf eliminated any coyote in their territory. Without the wolf we have ticks causing illness and infesting our forests. We shouldn't require permits or anything else to kill coyotes. Read these:
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/21017-missing-foxes-lyme-disease.html
> 
> ...


Very interesting, never thought in that direction, or made the connection.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Kill them all !!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I wonder if there are more yotes or are people just getting better at hitting them?


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

old graybeard said:


> Kill them all !!


I love comments like this. Also deer hunters that see coyote and decide to hunt and kill every coyote in the county.

Man has persecuted coyotes ever since the first ship landed on our shore. We drop poisen baits, shoot from helicopters, run with dogs, imported diseases/parasites, eliminate thier habitat. Yet there are for more coyotes then ever before.

When the world ends as we know it... two things will survive... cockroaches and coyotes..


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Skinner 2 said:


> I love comments like this. Also deer hunters that see coyote and decide to hunt and kill every coyote in the county.
> 
> Man has persecuted coyotes ever since the first ship landed on our shore. We drop poisen baits, shoot from helicopters, run with dogs, imported diseases/parasites, eliminate thier habitat. Yet there are for more coyotes then ever before.
> 
> When the world ends as we know it... two things will survive... cockroaches and coyotes..


Very true but I'll still kill everyone I can


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

old graybeard said:


> Very true but I'll still kill everyone I can


Me too. I love calling them... just not so fond of all the new guys thats gonna kill em all educating them.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Skinner 2 said:


> Me too. I love calling them... just not so fond of all the new guys thats gonna kill em all educating them.


Hard to un educate them. Have to outsmart them at that point.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Skinner 2 said:


> Me too. I love calling them... just not so fond of all the new guys thats gonna kill em all educating them.


I hunt them all winter long by calling but I'll also shoot everyone that crosses my path at any time.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Same. I never hunt without a pred call in my pocket just in case.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Same. I never hunt without a pred. Call in my pocket just in case.


----------

